
The Remixing Dilemma: The Trade-off Between Generativity and Originality - jamesbritt
http://mako.cc/copyrighteous/the-remixing-dilemma
======
ncasenmare
I used to work on a Mozilla Webmaker project for "remixable web games", so,
similar to Scratch. Your first point that more polished projects would be less
remixable is spot-on, and the primary reason we stopped working on the
project.

The more polished we made a game, the less there was left for anyone to add
onto it. Meanwhile, our low-fidelity game prototypes had far more user
activity. We wanted to make high-quality & highly-remixable games, but we
never suspected those goals would conflict with each other so much.

